# Grown men in 3/4 length trousers



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

...or Nu metal extra long baggy shorts?

Diddums 'ickle babies.

Take a look at Angus Young or Jimmy Cranky? That's you that is. Berks.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Angus.....................Angus.........................Angus.............................. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=drummer.gif] [smiley=guitarist.gif]


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I agree. Either shorts [smiley=thumbsup.gif], or trousers [smiley=thumbsdown.gif]


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Ah yes, but shorts is an abbreviation for Short Trousers. Â And there are no documented instructions on how short to make them.

Having said that, people in 3/4 length trousers are still c-u-n-t-s.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I bet all you "short" wearers look like the typical 70s gay image of grown men walking about in tight fitting satin red shorts with yellow t-shirts and a sweatband or those that choose to walk around with sandles and black socks.
Oh - one other thing why just 3/4 length? What about 1/2 length any footballers in here?? They are not shorts they are not 3/4 unless u have no f'n legs.
You guys really need to define your rants more acurately - grown men are from 18 onwards - so that includes todays yooff and their skater fashion ( which I do not like - cos it looks daft have your arse at your knees).Now going to the other extreme - you have the older geriatrics ooop generation - now who here has ever seen Plus 4s?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I bet all you "short" wearers look like the typical 70s gay image of grown men walking about in tight fitting satin red shorts with yellow t-shirts and a sweatband or those that choose to walk around with sandles and black socks.
> Oh - one other thing why just 3/4 length? What about 1/2 length any footballers in here?? They are not shorts they are not 3/4 unless u have no f'n legs.
> You guys really need to define your rants more acurately - grown men are from 18 onwards - so that includes todays yooff and their skater fashion ( which I do not like - cos it looks daft have your arse at your knees).Now going to the other extreme - you have the older geriatrics ooop generation - now who here has ever seen Â Plus 4s?


Shorts = cut *above* the knees. Grown men = grown men.

Sorry for any confusion caused


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have 2 words to say about this...

'BACKLESS TRAINERS' ??? :-X :-/

A much bigger sin than grown men in 3/4 length clothing!  Get a grip!


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I have 2 words to say about this...
> 
> 'BACKLESS TRAINERS' ??? :-X :-/
> 
> A much bigger sin than grown men in 3/4 length clothing!  Get a grip!


Agree. Aren't they called slippers?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I stand corrected - shorts: cut to the knee or above.

:

I was just trying to justify the fact that some of my shorts do come past my knees, but then maybe I just have little legs.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> I stand corrected - shorts: Â cut to the knee or above.
> 
> :
> 
> I was just trying to justify the fact that some of my shorts do come past my knees, but then maybe I just have little legs.


Kell, there will be special dispensation for you to wear shorts on the knees at midpoint - but no lower, you hear?     ;D ;D


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Kell, there will be special dispensation for you to wear shorts on the knees at midpoint - but no lower, you hear?     ;D ;D


Here, here! Or you'll have to book in to have your legs lengthened!  :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Can I do that at AMD?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Can I do that at AMD?


Depends what version of firmware you are running


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

So non of you males like wearing 'hot pants' then LOL ;D.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

On a related point (well not really).

13 year old ugly whore bitches who despite having stomachs as toned as an 80 year old man's jowels insisting on having the monstrous lard flap over their hipster jeans exposing an infected belly ring. :'( :'(

IF YOU WANT TO GET LAID THEN COVER IT UP SO THAT YOUR PREY ONLY FINDS IT AFTER HE'S TOO PISSED TO CARE AND WILL THEREFORE FUCK YOU ANYWAY BECAUSE HE'S THERE NOW ANYWAY SO MIGHT AS WELL PASS THE TIME BEFORE THE LAST BUS LEAVES. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> On a related point (well not really).
> 
> 13 year old ugly whore bitches who despite having stomachs as toned as an 80 year old man's jowels insisting on having the monstrous lard flap over their hipster jeans exposing an infected belly ring. :'( :'(
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO GET LAID THEN COVER IT UP SO THAT YOUR PREY ONLY FINDS IT AFTER HE'S TOO PISSED TO CARE AND WILL THEREFORE FUCK YOU ANYWAY BECAUSE HE'S THERE NOW ANYWAY SO MIGHT AS WELL PASS THE TIME BEFORE THE LAST BUS LEAVES. :


Could not agree more Thorney  But that's fashion acording to some...........

Youth wasted on young etc. 8)


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

> On a related point (well not really).
> 
> 13 year old ugly whore bitches who despite having stomachs as toned as an 80 year old man's jowels insisting on having the monstrous lard flap over their hipster jeans exposing an infected belly ring. :'( :'(
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO GET LAID THEN COVER IT UP SO THAT YOUR PREY ONLY FINDS IT AFTER HE'S TOO PISSED TO CARE AND WILL THEREFORE FUCK YOU ANYWAY BECAUSE HE'S THERE NOW ANYWAY SO MIGHT AS WELL PASS THE TIME BEFORE THE LAST BUS LEAVES. :


Thorney, Thorney, Thorney,

Wake up to the 21st century, you are SO far behind the times....!!

Didn't anyone tell you that "fat" is the new "thin"? 

(thats my story and I'm sticking to it.....)


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Hmmm, JampoTT with an infected belly ring? :

bucket........


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Hmmm, JampoTT with an infected belly ring? Â :
> 
> bucket........


Who said the ring was in his belly?!  :


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Nu metal baggy or just short enough.

They're DKNY if that makes any difference. :-*


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

> Nu metal baggy or just short enough.
> 
> They're DKNY if that makes any difference. Â :-*


Hmmmm, are they with or without the AMD mods then? ;D


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

They're without - as AMD would have lowered my shorts.

oo-er ;D


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Look - hes got wee pop socks on too......how nice [smiley=sweetheart.gif]


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

> Nu metal baggy or just short enough.
> 
> They're DKNY if that makes any difference. Â :-*


It ain't half hot mum. ;D ;D

They pass.

PS I may have to have a word about the shaved head/goatee combo though ....


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

I'll have you know I had the goatee long before I didn't have the hair.

I've tried shaving it off, but the missus thinks I look about 12. But then how many bald 12 year old have you seen?


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Actually - you'd better not answer that on the grounds that you might imcriminate yourself.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

[smiley=stop.gif]


----------

